# G13 Labs Thai Super Skunk Grow !!!!



## la9 (Sep 26, 2008)

Allright someone here has to be growing *THAI SUPER SKUNK *so if you have any details fire away, have any pics show them, smoke report even better, how well do they do inside ?


Are they even worth what we paid for them ?

Watch and see if this isn't ther most viewed thread in the history of RIU but will have the fewest replies, LOL.......


----------



## Singularity (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm interested as well, I've got the free seeds from attitude too!


----------



## mixin (Sep 26, 2008)

yep i got some free ones from attitude too that i am gonna get planted outdoors next spring!


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 12, 2008)

bump!!!!!!!


----------



## drifter1978 (Oct 13, 2008)

got them free with an order as well as power skunk didnt germ the thai skunk because of the flowering time but i did germ the power skunk and only 1 of 5 germinated they were very small seeds but the thai skunk are bigger seeds but as i said the lenght of flowering time put me off will do at a later stage


----------



## uk WeeD (Oct 13, 2008)

started a thai ss other day, popped up yesterday and now stands about 1cm tall, just starting to grow its first set of true leaves.


----------



## UABudda (Oct 31, 2008)

my Thai super skunk ( i got 5 free seeds from my last order) is just now flowering like a bitch with hairs everywhere but no bud. 1 male out of 5.

Its a super tall, skinny dark sativa-lookin plant


----------



## drifter1978 (Oct 31, 2008)

UABudda said:


> my Thai super skunk ( i got 5 free seeds from my last order) is just now flowering like a bitch with hairs everywhere but no bud. 1 male out of 5.
> 
> Its a super tall, skinny dark sativa-lookin plant



post some pics man just started them as well.would like to see what they look like


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122840-multi-strain-grow-journal.html


----------



## buzzkill 01 (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah pretty much the same here 3 weeks in alot of white hairs not much bud. 5 seeds 1 male took about 2 weeks to sex


----------



## TigerHawk (Nov 3, 2008)

Are any of G13 labs' shit worth a damn at all? Sounds like a sorry ass breeder or atleast with some shitty quality breeding.


----------



## mountainhigh8 (Nov 3, 2008)

i got some free power skunks seeds with my order have 3 out of 5 now, i'm about 8 weeks total and flipping them over tommarrow. they are about 4 feet fuckin tall and spaced like no other. but it's shit i'm sure, thankfully i got some real shit going besides that!


----------



## TigerHawk (Nov 4, 2008)

Mountainhigh8... Great to hear man, do up some pics of if after harvest. Yeah it's always good to have some back-up plants going, just in case some strains are questionable. Goodluck with it brotha-man!


----------



## Vader Haze (Jan 17, 2009)

Im growing them as well.

To be honest, Im imressed with them thus far. I planted two, 1 female. 


6' tall christmas tree shape.
1000w HPS
Soil
Fox Farm Nutes.


----------



## ebolick (Jan 17, 2009)

i am growing them as well ill put some pics up when soon but so far so great the grew tall and headache free.


----------



## drifter1978 (Jan 17, 2009)

got 4-5 fem thai s.s at the moment 5 weeks into flower looking good but i thought the same with the power skunk but it has 2 weeks to go and looks like shit didnt have optimum conditions though.so we will see how the thai goes in another 8-9 weeks


----------



## OldBastard (Jan 18, 2009)

here;s some baby power skunks from the 5 tiny little seeds.


----------



## SEEDLESSvw (Jan 20, 2009)

I heard the power skunks start slow, then takes off around 3 weeks.


----------



## BootyKang669 (Jan 21, 2009)

i order from attitude and got 5 free supper skunk... 4 of the 5 germinated and 3 of them were females only one male i got lucky... But there in flowering now about 3 weeks into it. They get realy big, there a hell of alot bigger than my white skunk and blue cheese plants.... 

Anyone know how the super skunk smokes or has anyone seen the finished product, its too early for me to tell if its going to be realy fire or not...


----------



## noltnercr03 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey if anyone is planting them outdoors, i was wondering wat climate is needed for them?


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 21, 2009)

I am alarmed that folks here are making assumptions about a seed company or strain without even completely growing the strain to fruition.. 
You got free seeds from Attitude, just like the rest of us... If yer gonna tell us what you've heard... then provide the source of the info please...
If you are going to make comments on something and it's not based on your personal experience... If you are providing us with hearsay, then provide a *LINK* to someone that is...

Share knowledge


----------



## juststartin (Jan 22, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> I am alarmed that folks here are making assumptions about a seed company or strain without even completely growing the strain to fruition..
> You got free seeds from Attitude, just like the rest of us... If yer gonna tell us what you've heard... then provide the source of the info please...
> If you are going to make comments on something and it's not based on your personal experience... If you are providing us with hearsay, then provide a *LINK* to someone that is...
> 
> Share knowledge


Couldn't agree more, so many stupid "ive heard there fucking shit" comments. Heard it where!? Ive searched all over the show for power skunk journals and cant find n e that r further down the line than me.

I have 3 fems on the go, they r looking good. They shocked me at how TALL they get. Bout 4 weeks into flower, no buds yet tho...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am 12 1/2 weeks into flowering. Still looks like it has another 2wks to go. Buds are HUGE (all top colas are 6-8 inches!), not very dense. The aroma is very subtle. I have a theory that seeds are natural growing thai seeds. This plant looks like something you'd see walking around Thailand. 

Well, I can't complain, they we're free. I doubt I will grow this strain again. I takes up way to much space in my room to not produce the dankest quality buds.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 12, 2009)

I finished my free super skunk. It was finished at 14wks and cured for 2wks. the smell is disgusting, so If your into that sort of thing your in luck. buds are not dense, with most of the crystal production in the last 3wks of flowering. Very slow bud production with most action happening after 8-9wks. I would not recommend this grow.... but the bud does not taste bad, smooth and earthy.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 20, 2009)

coolkid.02 said:


> I finished my free super skunk. It was finished at 14wks and cured for 2wks. the smell is disgusting, so If your into that sort of thing your in luck. buds are not dense, with most of the crystal production in the last 3wks of flowering. Very slow bud production with most action happening after 8-9wks. I would not recommend this grow.... but the bud does not taste bad, smooth and earthy.


Do you have any pics? and what was your set up like?? i got these as freebies any just started a few days ago...


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 8, 2009)

So did anyone ever get pictures of this?

I started my Thai SS last week and still want some more info if you guys have it on hand.


----------



## dontcopnone (Mar 23, 2009)

Based on this I may never actually use the freebies I got. I guess I could always just let them grow wild outdoors. There's no way I can grow these indoors, too frackin big.


----------



## la9 (Mar 23, 2009)

dontcopnone said:


> Based on this I may never actually use the freebies I got. I guess I could always just let them grow wild outdoors. There's no way I can grow these indoors, too frackin big.


That's probably why they were free, they are sativa so they grow big, not for indoors, plus they had the longest flower time of anything I could find. I bet they aren't selling too many of them so they gave them away.


----------



## dontcopnone (Mar 24, 2009)

Even outdoors it would be a tough grow @ 44deg N


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 24, 2009)

i got power skunk in flower right now check my journal...


----------



## westmich (Mar 25, 2009)

I just gave my bonus seeds to a buddy who is going to grow them outdoors. He said he'll put them out in about a month. How big should they get outdoors in the North? The Attitude description says they won't be ready until November.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 25, 2009)

i dunno get him to start them inside so they are like a foot tall before he throws them outside

just sayin that cause ive heard its hard to start seeds outside

and they might not finish before it gets to cold, multiple things can affect that
just hope for a nice sunny season


----------



## oz.'saday (Mar 31, 2009)

do you think this would be a good cross with a 
heavy indica


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 31, 2009)

dunno but if i get a male i'm gonna try the same thing but also i'm gonna clone the shit outta the females and start repopulating the british countryside!


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 31, 2009)

la9 said:


> That's probably why they were free, they are sativa so they grow big, not for indoors, plus they had the longest flower time of anything I could find. I bet they aren't selling too many of them so they gave them away.


 
When you grow a sativa indoors you just have to take a different approach and not veg them for as long of a time as you do an indica or predominantly indica cross. 

As for flowering time, and yield even though you did not mention it, that is the tradeoff that has to be made to have the chance to experience a sativa high instead of an indica stone. To some of us that tradeoff is well worth making.

There can be several or more reasons why G13 Labs gear is given away by Attitude. It could be that Attitude overbought and wants to get rid of them, though I doubt that is the case. 

It could be that Attitude pays so little for G13 Labs gear that to Attitude giving them away is a good hook and brings in enough more business where customers purchase higher grade breeders gear with so much markup in it that Attitude comes out ahead. 

It could be that G13 Labs is trying to make inroads in the market and supplies Attitude with some amount of free beans to be given away so customers then try something they would otherwise not try and then G13 Labs later sells more beans when hopefully satisfied freebie recipients buy G13 Labs gear.


----------



## oz.'saday (Apr 1, 2009)

i have a lavender deep chunk 
witch is lavender cluster fuck x with deep chunk.it taste and smells like 
nice sweet chocolate
i would love to cross with
this cause i read that this wasnt a great strain

how dos it do outside anyone KNOW


----------



## billyraymond (Apr 6, 2009)

would this strain work using LST outside?


----------



## justsaymint (Apr 6, 2009)

freebies usually suck


----------



## imbroad (Apr 6, 2009)

justsaymint said:


> freebies usually suck


that's what she said


----------



## NoSaint (Apr 6, 2009)

juststartin said:


> Couldn't agree more, so many stupid "ive heard there fucking shit" comments. Heard it where!? Ive searched all over the show for power skunk journals and cant find n e that r further down the line than me.
> 
> I have 3 fems on the go, they r looking good. They shocked me at how TALL they get. Bout 4 weeks into flower, no buds yet tho...


My favorite about the "i heard thing" is no one actually heard anything. They just read it on a forum and turned it into I heard. Technically it should be "I read" from someone "that read" that another person heard from someone that read they sucked...lol.. I'm stoned but that made sense to me


----------



## max420thc (Apr 7, 2009)

i have two tubes of g 13 labs 5 seeds super skunk and choc tai. id like to sell real cheap..LOL


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 24, 2009)

my freebies from attitude are 4 days out of the seed, i take lots of pics and keep track of all my strains, give me some time and hopefully ill be able to answer everyones questions.


----------



## djrico1216 (Apr 24, 2009)

my thais sprouted today, il try to post some pics when they get bigger


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 24, 2009)

they are the three little ones in the middle


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 26, 2009)

theyve got the pink steaks now, one is going in my buddys grow room, im keeping one, and putting one outside. im hoping for a male to cross it with another strain i have, i think the middle one is a boy but i wont be able to tell for a while yet.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 26, 2009)

djrico1216 said:


> my thais sprouted today, il try to post some pics when they get bigger


looks like we started about the same time, im curious to see how they will compair. how are you growing them, im using aeroponics and botanicare all orgainic nutes.


----------



## Suka (Apr 26, 2009)

sheckster said:


> i am alarmed that folks here are making assumptions about a seed company or strain without even completely growing the strain to fruition..
> You got free seeds from attitude, just like the rest of us... If yer gonna tell us what you've heard... Then provide the source of the info please...
> If you are going to make comments on something and it's not based on your personal experience... If you are providing us with hearsay, then provide a *link* to someone that is...
> 
> Share knowledge


+!0000000


----------



## 206 (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are some pics of my thai super skunk @ 7 days into 12/12. It has been in a dwc/aero hybrid (GH Rainforest 66) since seed under a 120w LED. Oh and today I just found out she is a girl 

*Note that the big plant in the first pic is not super skunk. The other pics were taken in the temporary res I use while cleaning the rainforest out.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

206 said:


> Here are some pics of my thai super skunk @ 7 days into 12/12. It has been in a dwc/aero hybrid (GH Rainforest 66) since seed under a 120w LED. Oh and today I just found out she is a girl
> 
> *Note that the big plant in the first pic is not super skunk. The other pics were taken in the temporary res I use while cleaning the rainforest out.


I got the 5 free Thai SS seeds from The Attitude. Planted all on 4/19, 3 came in 4/25, & 2 today, for 100%. I hope I get lucky on the male/female ratio. I ordered 11 seeds total, (2 5-paks & a single). They threw in 7 freebies, all G13's. 6 of the 11 that I paid for failed. ALL 7 of the freebies are growing like crazy! Go effen figure! 
Anyway I have an outdoor grow set-up on my east/west oriented back patio area. Enclosed sides, clear corrigated roof, 30'X14'.
The roof runs from 14' to 9', so I can deal with these sativa "monsters". I use 10 gal. grow containers with Super Soil. 
Besides the 5 Thai SS's, there's 1 Great White Shark, 1 Lemon Skunk, 1 G13 Diesel, 1 G13 Super Skunk, & 3 Barneys Farm LSD's. I'm on Lat. 38, so I got the right weather. I will post some pix tomorrow.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 28, 2009)

Burger Boss said:


> I hope I get lucky on the male/female ratio.


 have you ever heard of a product called 'reverse' by dutch masters? it turns males into females, google it, my local hydro shop carries it.


----------



## westmich (Apr 28, 2009)

Burger Boss said:


> I got the 5 free Thai SS seeds from The Attitude. Planted all on 4/19, 3 came in 4/25, & 2 today, for 100%. I hope I get lucky on the male/female ratio. I ordered 11 seeds total, (2 5-paks & a single). They threw in 7 freebies, all G13's. 6 of the 11 that I paid for failed. ALL 7 of the freebies are growing like crazy! Go effen figure!
> Anyway I have an outdoor grow set-up on my east/west oriented back patio area. Enclosed sides, clear corrigated roof, 30'X14'.
> The roof runs from 14' to 9', so I can deal with these sativa "monsters". I use 10 gal. grow containers with Super Soil.
> Besides the 5 Thai SS's, there's 1 Great White Shark, 1 Lemon Skunk, 1 G13 Diesel, 1 G13 Super Skunk, & 3 Barneys Farm LSD's. I'm on Lat. 38, so I got the right weather. I will post some pix tomorrow.


Have you tried growing with the clear corrugated material before? I was considering outside and I got a great spot from the perspective of standing on the ground, but was concerned about overhead.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey West, RE: clear corrigated roof. Actually it's more more defused than clear, I probably lose 5/10% of luminosity but it's a good trade-off for the privacy it affords. This will be my 3rd season in this set-up & NO problems. BB


----------



## ThatSovietGuy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice, googled this thread up 

So I got 5 blue cheeses and they threw in the super skunks 

I used 4 total (2 of each) for now and saved other seeds for the winter.

2 cheese seeds germinated in 1 day, were planted on day 2

2 skunk seeds germinated in 3 days, planted on day 4

On day 5 the skunks rose up! By that time the cheese didn't. 

It's now day 7 and the skunks are growing by the hour, almost 8cm high. And only today the blue cheese is rising, one of them. The other is still developing the root system. 

Go figure. 

I think I'll just get dozens of clones if the skunks are female and plant them outside, keeping the cheese in the grow room.


----------



## dimebagdan (Apr 30, 2009)

iI cant believe people are growing that lanky sativa. i throw mine in the feild across the street.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 30, 2009)

dimebagdan said:


> iI cant believe people are growing that lanky sativa. i throw mine in the feild across the street.


im only keeping one because i do a sog in an areo setup, but it wont be tall and lanky. im going to wait untill it matures and clone it, then ill flower it when its pretty small and try to keep it under 5ft with my other strains. i use all organic nutes and flush with sweet, it might turn out a touch higher in quality than some seeds tossed in a field. not hatin tho, just sayin different setups and enviroments give different results. i ran a strain thru my set up and it everyone is still talking about it, i gave some clones to a friend who grew it in dirt with differnt nutes and it was shit, total shit.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2009)

dimebagdan said:


> iI cant believe people are growing that lanky sativa. i throw mine in the feild across the street.


 
As hard as it can be for some people to believe some people prefer a sativa or predominantly sativa high over the mind and body numbing drooling munchie producing stone of an indica or predominantly indica.


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 30, 2009)

dimebagdan said:


> iI cant believe people are growing that lanky sativa. i throw mine in the feild across the street.


Not that Lanky if you know how to trim it properly.

People have no patience on this site man, Sativas are by far a better smoke than Indicas and it's a shame that some people will not wait out the extra 3-4 weeks for them.

Here are some that are compact:


----------



## putonaz24 (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah i have two that i was gunna use as mothers but i dont think there worth even growing anymore cause they look pretty shitty so im just gunna flower and quit that strain.. ill post pics later


----------



## dimebagdan (Apr 30, 2009)

no i like sativas and ill wait a couple more weeks. but ive search on three sites for complete grows and all that ive seen havent impressed me. it even says in it orginale description
Composition: 75% sativa, 25% indica 
Flowering-Time: 9-12 weeks 
Environment: Fit for inside, outside, and greenhouse cultivation 
Appearance: A tall, slender and slim plant 
Smell/Taste: A surprising high up! 
Height: Tall
Yield: 200-500 gr. 
Harvest-Time: ± 15 October 
Origin: Thailand and California
Type: F1 hybrid


----------



## toledoricky (Apr 30, 2009)

here's my finished girl... g13 p.s.... very nice smoke, very stony, tastes great, buds were a bit stretchy but ended up with 1 1/2+ oz.






here's a link to the journal: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/161304-g13-power-skunk-2.html


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2009)

dimebagdan said:


> no i like sativas and ill wait a couple more weeks. but ive search on three sites for complete grows and all that ive seen havent impressed me. it even says in it orginale description
> Composition: 75% sativa, 25% indica
> Flowering-Time: 9-12 weeks
> Environment: Fit for inside, outside, and greenhouse cultivation
> ...


 
How many sativas have you grown that are not tall slim slender plants and are instead short thick bushy plants?


----------



## dimebagdan (Apr 30, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> How many sativas have you grown that are not tall slim slender plants and are instead short thick bushy plants?


i use low stress training because i m in 5x3 ft box but i have grown a 12 ft sativa. skinniest lankyest plant youve ever seen. it looked like my avatar.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2009)

dimebagdan said:


> i use low stress training because i m in 5x3 ft box but i have grown a 12 ft sativa. skinniest lankyest plant youve ever seen. it looked like my avatar.


 
When I grew outdoors a number of times I grew sativas that were 12 feet and taller that were almost all leaf and bud from top to bottom. They were very tall and very thin but they were full and lush from top to bottom. 
 
I'll take a sativa over an indica any day of the week.


----------



## threepete23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have 2 of my 6 plants are G13 powerskunk from attitude. Today is my first day of 12/12, and I vegged for almost two months.
I started with 3 but one was male that I for sure knew, and I FIM cut one of them.

The one that was fimmed is a beautiful bush, loads of heads. Its amazing, about 2 ft tall. It didnt grow much height after I cut, while the other two that were shot up to three feet.

I know Im a couple months late on this post, but I thought I would bring it back up to get some flowering info from you who have grow them. How did they turn out?


----------



## Bucket head (May 1, 2009)

threepete23 said:


> I have 2 of my 6 plants are G13 powerskunk from attitude. Today is my first day of 12/12, and I vegged for almost two months.
> I started with 3 but one was male that I for sure knew, and I FIM cut one of them.
> 
> The one that was fimmed is a beautiful bush, loads of heads. Its amazing, about 2 ft tall. It didnt grow much height after I cut, while the other two that were shot up to three feet.
> ...





dude that plant iz gonna be huge I vegged my power skunk to 10 inches now 6 weeks into flower she is over five foot... hope you got room. LOL


----------



## threepete23 (May 1, 2009)

I am in a room with ten foot ceilings. So I am okay.
But... Ten inches to 5 foot? So you plants grew 6x is size during flowering?!?
What was your yeild per plant?


----------



## whysohigh (May 1, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> dude that plant iz gonna be huge I vegged my power skunk to 10 inches now 6 weeks into flower she is over five foot... hope you got room. LOL


ive got some indicas that grow that much during flower. i flower at about 10" and they get close to 4ft. i use my veg nute formula for the first 2 weeks of flower (props to stinkbud for this) and it makes them grow some and produce more bud sites.


----------



## Bucket head (May 1, 2009)

threepete23 said:


> I am in a room with ten foot ceilings. So I am okay.
> But... Ten inches to 5 foot? So you plants grew 6x is size during flowering?!?
> What was your yeild per plant?



she iz still alive check my journal. I expect the yield to be around 2-4 zips...


----------



## Burger Boss (May 11, 2009)

Hi All, here is one of my "free" Thai SS girls, (I hope), they sprouted 4/25/09.
2nd & 3rd pix are of my Barney's Farm, "LSD", sprouted, 4/02/09

Good Growin' to all, BB


----------



## westmich (May 13, 2009)

Burger Boss said:


> Hi All, here is one of my "free" Thai SS girls, (I hope), they sprouted 4/25/09.
> 2nd & 3rd pix are of my Barney's Farm, "LSD", sprouted, 4/02/09
> 
> Good Growin' to all, BB


What kind of grow are you up to with the chicken wire?


----------



## whysohigh (May 13, 2009)

heres an update on my tss freebies sprouted on 4-24-09, i chopped a few lower leaves off that were pretty ugly, not sure what happened because it was the only strain effected, but its gone now. i was excited about these at first but i think maybe theyve got some sketchy genes.


----------



## Burger Boss (May 13, 2009)

Unfortualty, i have cats. Chicken wire cages to protect girls, til at least 4 feet tall


----------



## threepete23 (May 13, 2009)

^^ I am just getting to the bottom of an ounce of some LSD.

As for the guy who told me my plant it gonna be big
It has shot up, I expect it to probably be at my chest in a week. Im 6'3.


----------



## whysohigh (May 14, 2009)

so far compaired to my other strains the thai super skunk should be renamed thai super junk, i might be speaking too soon but they arent looking too hot, the one i gave away is doing even worse then the 2 i kept. ill still stick with the grow because im still curious on the smoke.


----------



## Dutch1976 (May 14, 2009)

I gave my freebies to a family member...The Thai Super skunk was way to tall and lanky and not worth fucking with imho...The free fem'd Gigabud seed I gave him turned into some of the best weed I've seen grown. Very dense and very compact plant.


----------



## westmich (May 14, 2009)

Burger Boss said:


> Unfortualty, i have cats. Chicken wire cages to protect girls, til at least 4 feet tall


ah...I thought it was some new scrog technique


----------



## DodgeDread (May 17, 2009)

Dutch1976 said:


> I gave my freebies to a family member...The Thai Super skunk was way to tall and lanky and not worth fucking with imho...The free fem'd Gigabud seed I gave him turned into some of the best weed I've seen grown. Very dense and very compact plant.


got any pics of the gigabud? i've got 1 mothering now but dunno whether to just flower it or clone it. It is looking tight though


----------



## DOVESPRINGSGROWER (Jun 2, 2009)

I just started some Thai Skunk its about four weeks old just moved inside under a 400watt hps cooltube here some pics


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 2, 2009)

wait wait wait, you paid for g13 labs super thai skunk? i got tons of those as freebies for spending 1 cent.


----------



## DOVESPRINGSGROWER (Jun 2, 2009)

na i got some free with an order of bluecheese


----------



## kremnon (Jun 2, 2009)

has any one grown their power skunk? i got a couple going at my caretakers just looking for sum feed back 

PEACE


----------



## dontcopnone (Jun 2, 2009)

With all you have access to in CA...you're having your caretaker grow G13 Labs? You owe it to yourself to hit the dispensaries and get some clones of something you like.


----------



## kremnon (Jun 3, 2009)

dontcopnone said:


> With all you have access to in CA...you're having your caretaker grow G13 Labs? You owe it to yourself to hit the dispensaries and get some clones of something you like.


i like skunk crosses, and besides the seeds were free with my order from the attitude.

my care taker is also growing my skunk #1- SSH x Flo, and my Urkle x Flo.

my other caretaker is growin the Yoda Cush and the purple cush from (oaksterdam nursery) @longbeach collective a bunch of lowryders, and my sk1 mix.

any way i never tried the power skunk or any of g13 labs stuff. i heard the power skunk was supersticky and stoney.


----------



## dontcopnone (Jun 3, 2009)

Cool kremnon, didn't mean to attack you. I just wish I lived in a place more MJ-friendly. That's some nice genetics you've got cooking!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 3, 2009)

my free thai ss are breaking ground now looking strong ....so far so good


----------



## kremnon (Jun 3, 2009)

heres an old strain i came up with called the milkyway, its Molokai x hawaiian punch '86 x billberry x cali indica

PEACE


----------



## texasgrower (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll be trying a few Thai SS myself here and was really hoping to see more pics and good chatter. All you guys dissing the strain must have no idea what a Thai strain is. Yes, they're lanky, yes they require a lot of full spectrum light, yes they require a lot of room. Maybe find out what it is you're growing before giving a seed co a bad rap. A LOT of people who love the clean pure cerebral head high look for legitimate Thai beans and know exactly what they are in for when they grow them. If the plant wasn't tall, lanky, and took a long time to mature then it would be time to scream about their genetic authenticity.

If you guys need something with a good head buzz that is more manageable, I can recommend from experience Skunkman's or Seedman's Haze x Skunk, Sugar Haze from Seedsman, Nebula from Paradise(very small and compact but very heady and highly potent), Fruity Juice and Jack Herer from Sensi, Love Potion from Reeferman, Shanti's Neville's Haze, and Thaitanic from the Dutchman. Plenty of other good ones I'm sure but those I can recommend from personal experience

I'm popping my Thai SS beans later today and will try and stop in with some progress reports from time to time.


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 3, 2009)

i just finished a power skunk. Not the best genetics, but still has a good sweet smell and i got 3.5 zips off the one plant.


----------



## DOVESPRINGSGROWER (Jun 3, 2009)

texasgrower said:


> I'll be trying a few Thai SS myself here and was really hoping to see more pics and good chatter. All you guys dissing the strain must have no idea what a Thai strain is. Yes, they're lanky, yes they require a lot of full spectrum light, yes they require a lot of room. Maybe find out what it is you're growing before giving a seed co a bad rap. A LOT of people who love the clean pure cerebral head high look for legitimate Thai beans and know exactly what they are in for when they grow them. If the plant wasn't tall, lanky, and took a long time to mature then it would be time to scream about their genetic authenticity.
> 
> If you guys need something with a good head buzz that is more manageable, I can recommend from experience Skunkman's or Seedman's Haze x Skunk, Sugar Haze from Seedsman, Nebula from Paradise(very small and compact but very heady and highly potent), Fruity Juice and Jack Herer from Sensi, Love Potion from Reeferman, Shanti's Neville's Haze, and Thaitanic from the Dutchman. Plenty of other good ones I'm sure but those I can recommend from personal experience
> 
> I'm popping my Thai SS beans later today and will try and stop in with some progress reports from time to time.


I just started thai ss its about 4 weeks its lookin good so far. it is my first grow in soil done hydro but i have notice the plant has been real tolerant pulled from the begining when i snap the taproot and shocked it when transplanted a few leaves missing but it hanging in there liken beautiful


----------



## Romanman45 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok 1st off stop flaming G13 they are FREE SEEDS!!!!?!?!?! WTF pay for shipping and get some weed... wow thats a bad deal man! 

2nd G-13 labs is not the best dealer or producer of stanky stanky, 3rd known your dealers and suppliers if there are shit reviews for the G13 Power skunk and G13 thai super skunk than dont expect gold??

4th G13 labs has strains that are fucking amazing 1st - New Limited Edition Pineapple express FUCKING BOMBEST WEED IV EVER GROWN SMOKED SEEN!
Taste like pineapples not bull shit like strawberry cough where it smells like it this shit tastes like it smells !!
2nd G13 labs Purple lady STANK FUCK most resin production iv seen early in flowering on any of my plants literally would stick to my when i brushed past. 
3rd- G13 labs Pure Gold some more bomb diggity i would consider this smoke to be like Beasters the Midies.

Last but not least if your looking for cheap genetics easy to grow and great for a 1st time grower start low end like g13 and save ur money for when u can actually produce some 3=4 oz plants of dried weight cured into some bombdiggity.


----------



## dontcopnone (Jun 4, 2009)

4th You need to stop smoking so much weed. You got to 4, started back at 2.

Aaaaaaand NO ONE has grown their "Pineapple Express," so I'm going to call bullshit on your 1-post ass. It first appeared on their seedlist maybe 2 months ago, MAX. For the last time - PINEAPPLE EXPRESS IS MADE UP, NOT REAL. 

"Beasters the Midies" is not the "bomb diggity" by my standards. I've smoked beasters, and they got me high. I had the opportunity to get cali medical for a few months and saying that they got me high...that would be a fricking insult.

Lastly, if you want to argue price, take a look at the prices on Attitude. You can get Barney's Farm, Nirvana, and Green House seeds for pretty much the same prices as G13 Labs. I know which I'd rather order.

In conclusion: Get back under the bridge, troll.


----------



## westmich (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't know for a fact, but I have always had the impression that G13 seed company was run by the seed bank. A subsidiary if you will. G13 doesn't have their own site and I don't see them sold elsewhere and most importantly they are always giving it away.


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 5, 2009)

dontcopnone said:


> 4th You need to stop smoking so much weed. You got to 4, started back at 2.
> 
> Aaaaaaand NO ONE has grown their "Pineapple Express," so I'm going to call bullshit on your 1-post ass. It first appeared on their seedlist maybe 2 months ago, MAX. For the last time - PINEAPPLE EXPRESS IS MADE UP, NOT REAL.
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## dontcopnone (Jun 5, 2009)

I've joked before on RIU that G13 Labs is probably the seeds that Attitude staff picks out of their buds. I think there's something to what you say.

Also, they're giving away Dinafem seeds now. Dinafem is not Attitude-exclusive.


----------



## jburner (Jun 5, 2009)

im growing a couple of the super skunks, seem to be doing pretty well. the big one is about 28 days 
old and the little one is about a week behind. i dont know if they should be any bigger or have more 
leaves at this stage but they look pretty healthy which is all that matters to me.. have not added 
any fertilizers yet, growing in miracle growing potting soil and started them in miracle grow seed starting
mix. temps range from 75-80 and mist in there a few times a day to keep up humidity levels...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 7, 2009)

5 thai ss beans into soil only 2 sprouted ?


----------



## Relaxed (Jun 7, 2009)

well you shouldn't sprout seeds in soil...don't blame the seed co for low sprout rate...only yourself..


----------



## jburner (Jun 7, 2009)

i still have my last 3 seeds left...just did the two


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 7, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> well you shouldn't sprout seeds in soil...don't blame the seed co for low sprout rate...only yourself..


lame..........................Starting your seeds


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 8, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> lame..........................Starting your seeds



yeah i wouldnt call that the germinating bible, ive been putting them in a cup of water overnight and then in the paper towel for years. also my last months issue of high times has jorge cervantes telling you to do the same. i get 100% germintaion out of all my seeds this way.


----------



## JackHerer (Jun 8, 2009)

I sprouted this Thai SS with my White Rhino on 4/29. Unfortunatly in my first grow I burned the WR prety bad and started new WR seeds 2 weeks ago, however this Thai SS has grown almost maintenence free so I cant complain, Im going to give it plenty of light and space and be patient, hopefully its a girl, sounds like it may take awhile to be sure.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 8, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> yeah i wouldnt call that the germinating bible, ive been putting them in a cup of water overnight and then in the paper towel for years. also my last months issue of high times has jorge cervantes telling you to do the same. i get 100% germintaion out of all my seeds this way.


 are all the genetics getting burnt out due to back crossing ,we cant expect a seed to germ. in soil ??? whats next


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 8, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> are all the genetics getting burnt out due to back crossing ,we cant expect a seed to germ. in soil ??? whats next


to tell you the truth i know nothing about dirt, ive thrown a few seeds in the back yard when i was a kid but thats it. the way i germ now can be used in pretty much any system.


----------



## jburner (Jun 8, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> I sprouted this Thai SS with my White Rhino on 4/29. Unfortunatly in my first grow I burned the WR prety bad and started new WR seeds 2 weeks ago, however this Thai SS has grown almost maintenence free so I cant complain, Im going to give it plenty of light and space and be patient, hopefully its a girl, sounds like it may take awhile to be sure.



plant is looking good man...i hope mine continues to be healthy and grow to get like yours...how tall is it?


----------



## jburner (Jun 8, 2009)

i germinated my seeds in the 'germination station' on amazon. just a tray, lid and heat pad. the second time i used it though i put mary jane seeds in there as well as like quite a few vegetable and flower seeds and it was a pretty poor germination rate cause everything in the middle of the tray would get bone dry while i was at work. ive since abandoned the station and went onto a different product without the heat pad, think it will work out better perhaps..well at least with an enirely full tray of seeds...


----------



## Burger Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

texasgrower said:


> I'll be trying a few Thai SS myself here and was really hoping to see more pics and good chatter. All you guys dissing the strain must have no idea what a Thai strain is. Yes, they're lanky, yes they require a lot of full spectrum light, yes they require a lot of room. Maybe find out what it is you're growing before giving a seed co a bad rap. A LOT of people who love the clean pure cerebral head high look for legitimate Thai beans and know exactly what they are in for when they grow them. If the plant wasn't tall, lanky, and took a long time to mature then it would be time to scream about their genetic authenticity.
> 
> If you guys need something with a good head buzz that is more manageable, I can recommend from experience Skunkman's or Seedman's Haze x Skunk, Sugar Haze from Seedsman, Nebula from Paradise(very small and compact but very heady and highly potent), Fruity Juice and Jack Herer from Sensi, Love Potion from Reeferman, Shanti's Neville's Haze, and Thaitanic from the Dutchman. Plenty of other good ones I'm sure but those I can recommend from personal experience
> 
> I'm popping my Thai SS beans later today and will try and stop in with some progress reports from time to time.


Hey Tex, I started the free beans, (G 13 Thai SS) on 4/19. All 5 are thriving in my patio grow. Pic #1
shows 2 of them at 52 days. Pic #2 is of "Diesel" & "Great White Shark". The Diesel was another free 
seed from Attitude, as was a lovely "Super Skunk" which is also kicking ass out there.

So in conclusion, to those who would bitch about the "Attitude" & G 13 labs free seeds, I would say Shame on you!
Don't look a gift seed in the mouth!

Good luck & good grow to all.......BB


----------



## dbo24242 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm growing these and they are growing fine, not stretching too bad even though they aren't getting the primo lighting that the others are getting. very much a sativa breed.


----------



## jburner (Jun 10, 2009)

Burger Boss said:


> Don't look a gift seed in the mouth!



lol nice! i like it


----------



## mjr99 (Jun 18, 2009)

I wonder how short i could keep one healthy super skunk plant through 13 weeks of flowering topping and doing lst?


----------



## westmich (Jun 19, 2009)

I was disappointed to learn my buddy growing them had two eaten. Not sure what would do it. He said two of the 5 had the buckets tipped over and were eaten down to the stalk. Can't tell the sex yet, but as soon as I can I am going to take a clone just in case it is a total crop loss by the end of the year.


----------



## Jriggs (Jun 22, 2009)

i was hoping to find more info on these. I dont have pictures but i planted 2 as a test. 1 turned male the other is looking real nice, but slow as fuck to flower it has beeni n flowering since 5-11 it its flowers prob started showing about a week and a half ago. I havent grown anything this slow before and cant wait to have a nice upity high like back in the day.


she is big, with little pistals on every place possible.

I veged tese in


----------



## mexsinsemilla (Jul 5, 2009)

Both same plant g13 ss free from attitude!


----------



## mexsinsemilla (Jul 5, 2009)

SAME FLOWER SS


----------



## threeoakshunter (Jul 5, 2009)

I got the free thia ss seeds too but havent germed them yet . although i did germ the g13 diesel and super skunk fems. having trouble cloning them . they did germ in less than 48hrs though.


----------



## threeoakshunter (Jul 5, 2009)

looks like my ss hope i can get clones to take


----------



## Burger Boss (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Threeoaks, you might not want to germ those Thai SS just now, unless you're indoors with a lot of room.
My 5 germed 4/10, approx. 12 weeks ago, they are almost 7 feet & NO sex sign, NOTHING. So I figure a long and large growing period + prolonged flowering.
My Diesel & Super Skunk are both approx. 6 feet, fat and georgious. The Diesel clones real easy, the Super Skunk seems a little trickier. I have 3 Diesel clones 24" to 28". Only 1 16" SS struggling along.

Good luck and good grow........BB


----------



## whysohigh (Jul 6, 2009)

Burger Boss said:


> Hey Threeoaks, you might not want to germ those Thai SS just now, unless you're indoors with a lot of room.
> My 5 germed 4/10, approx. 12 weeks ago, they are almost 7 feet & NO sex sign, NOTHING. So I figure a long and large growing period + prolonged flowering.
> My Diesel & Super Skunk are both approx. 6 feet, fat and georgious. The Diesel clones real easy, the Super Skunk seems a little trickier. I have 3 Diesel clones 24" to 28". Only 1 16" SS struggling along.
> 
> Good luck and good grow........BB



yeah mine went to week 6 of flowering before they showed sex, compaired to my other strains this is the weakest by far. they should have named it super junk, no wonder they are handing them out for free. mine got about 4 ft tall before i noticed i was just wasting time and nuetrients. im not trying to be hater or anything but this sketchy strain just does not belong in my garden.


----------



## swampgrower (Jul 7, 2009)

i grew my free seeds inside and they did want to stretch a bit but they do good if you only veg them for like 3 weeks. i got about half ounce from each plant and they were very airey but the smoke is smooth and will knock you on your ass!.. they finished in about 13 weeks. some crystals but on the inner side of the bud. good smoke tho!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 13, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> 5 thai ss beans into soil only 2 sprouted ?


 two sprouted about 5 weeks ago they are showing sex one is male,the other we will see


----------



## G Dubya Bush (Jul 13, 2009)

> TigerHawk: Are any of G13 labs' shit worth a damn at all? Sounds like a sorry ass breeder or atleast with some shitty quality breeding.


I just sampled some Thai Super Skunk I had in 12 12. The bud had hardly any frost showing and I didn't think it would amount to much, but I just wanted to see if there was any promise or suggestion of what is to come.

I had about 3 hits while helping the mrs clean house for a visit from her mom. LOL! This smoke had me just scrubbing away! 

I tried the Thai SS freebies in 12 12 because I knew that I rarely go past the 3rd week of October without a killing frost.


----------



## Jriggs (Jul 15, 2009)

anyone know how long these things take -- mine is taking forever and ever and ever -- its bushy with thin leaves, lttle female pistols everywere but no buds forming. It has been in flowe since 5-11 veged for 6 weeks prior -- flowering 66 days... it looks like it is only flowering for 3 weeks. my other strains are pretty much donw (white widow, northern lights etc... all curing now). 

any one have an aproximate # of days tehy have it finished unedr -- mine is under a 400 watt hps in a 5 gallon container feeding it fox farms with a maintained temps iof 70 - 74 degrees.


----------



## nogodelme (Jul 16, 2009)

The one with the red object at the base is the SuperThaiSkunk G13 freebie I got with my order. It came out of the earth in week 19. Vegged inside in cupboard. Put in the soil in the growspot week 22. Showed pistil and sign of female week 29.






She is showing pistills:






This is outside, and its the most sativadominant strain Ive got. But with its long floweringtime I think it wønt make it, or perform up north at 59. degrees North....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> two sprouted about 5 weeks ago they are showing sex one is male,the other we will see


 complete wast of time , of the 5 seeds only 2 sprouted partially due to the high temps here ,of the two both are male very nice plants ....


----------



## jact55 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jriggs said:


> anyone know how long these things take -- mine is taking forever and ever and ever -- its bushy with thin leaves, lttle female pistols everywere but no buds forming. It has been in flowe since 5-11 veged for 6 weeks prior -- flowering 66 days... it looks like it is only flowering for 3 weeks. my other strains are pretty much donw (white widow, northern lights etc... all curing now).
> 
> any one have an aproximate # of days tehy have it finished unedr -- mine is under a 400 watt hps in a 5 gallon container feeding it fox farms with a maintained temps iof 70 - 74 degrees.


right around 14 weeks for a complete flowering cycle. my room is the same way. all of my other plants will be done in no more than 2 weeks and my tss is just barely forming buds


----------



## Burger Boss (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Jriggs, my grow includes 5 Thai SS freebies from Attitude. ALL female! I couldn't believe it! They are SLOW, HUGE, but well worth the trouble. I expect to harvest them around end of November or first part of DECEMBER! (Ho Ho ho, Merry Christmas! lol). I have tasted this strain before, and it's as close to "space flight" as I will ever get!!!
So keep the faith man, good things are coming.....
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## dat (Aug 18, 2009)

the free seeds are the reason i will buy from them again


----------



## NiceGrow! (Aug 25, 2009)

mine are giant and grown outdoor in cali they look nice and sativa but no buds as of yet at all...


----------



## ant1873 (Aug 26, 2009)

mine are the same done hydro vegged for 3 weeks going into its 6 week of flower and ver very slow some pistils looks like if it were a normal 8 week flower id say it was just starting but it is a huge bunch of plants very thick tons of leaves will keep you all posted


----------



## kief13 (Aug 26, 2009)

i have the thai-skunk and the power-skunk from g13's currently indoor under a 250watt hps and they have ben flowering for now exactly a month,and yet no white pistals but they look perfectly healthy and are growing fine.is this normal of the two strains?they are in 1gal pots vegged outdoors and have ben fed plain ph'ed water.idk what to think any input?


----------



## kief13 (Aug 26, 2009)

ok so they do take forever alrighty than sry for dumb post


----------



## ant1873 (Aug 28, 2009)

im thinking the same bro im still wondering if its normal plants are huge very leafy ive never had so many leaves but at each internode i see small pods then after a week or 2 started seeing pistils im only just finishing 6 weeks flower when should i start seeing bud ? anyone would love the help plants look very strong


----------



## whysohigh (Aug 28, 2009)

ant1873 said:


> im thinking the same bro im still wondering if its normal plants are huge very leafy ive never had so many leaves but at each internode i see small pods then after a week or 2 started seeing pistils im only just finishing 6 weeks flower when should i start seeing bud ? anyone would love the help plants look very strong


you still have a few weeks, its a super slow strain. i gave up on it, this is only my opinion and its compaired to my other strains but this strain is a waste of time and neutrients. it takes way too long to give you medium grade smoke you can find on the street in 10 min, why waste half a year growing junk when there are hundreds of strains that put this one to shame?


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Aug 28, 2009)

my thai ss has been outside sence may and has not shown signs of sex yet. when i think sex is about to show, it grows into a branch. my white rhino has been flowering for 3-4 weeks now and this shit hasent even shown sex!


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 28, 2009)

DontDoDrugs said:


> my thai ss has been outside sence may and has not shown signs of sex yet. when i think sex is about to show, it grows into a branch. my white rhino has been flowering for 3-4 weeks now and this shit hasent even shown sex!


 sativa will flower and produce in its time ,if you don't have the time to let it mature ,then its your loss


----------



## Muscle Bud (Sep 11, 2009)

BootyKang669 said:


> i order from attitude and got 5 free supper skunk... 4 of the 5 germinated and 3 of them were females only one male i got lucky... But there in flowering now about 3 weeks into it. They get realy big, there a hell of alot bigger than my white skunk and blue cheese plants....
> 
> Anyone know how the super skunk smokes or has anyone seen the finished product, its too early for me to tell if its going to be realy fire or not...


 
I've been growing the SS for a while now and the shit kick ass. Has a very fruity almost grapefruit smell. the high is nice and lifting without crash and burn. Grows great indoors with high calyx/leaf ratio. Outdoors grows well also, high leaf count though but still great smoke. If started indoors at 18/6 and put outside will flower regardless of cycle outdoors (socal). here are some indoor and outdoor shots.



outdoor SS








same OD SS finished






.

Indoor SS








indoor SS







indoor SS trichomes






indoor SS trichomes


----------



## Muscle Bud (Sep 11, 2009)

Just need to be patient for this killa F1 strain. I've had some outdoors since late may and just finished the stretch and flowering away! I took 100's of clones from these also...









Notice the flowers (fake ones) for camo and look at the next pic for comparison.


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 11, 2009)

silk flowers are a nice touch ,,


----------



## naorb (Sep 14, 2009)

wow muscle bud very nice idea i wouldve never thought about it. i also have these 5 thai ss seeds on their way (currently in NY) i was wondering what i was getting myself into but it looks like if my place is secret enuf i should have some great bud in 14 weeks haha  pc and wish luck to all w/ this strain. keep postin the pics of them! especially if u got any outside... pc all


----------



## ant1873 (Sep 23, 2009)

thank you all for the great advice my tss did start to show flowers at middle of 8th week and has very slowly increased im at 10 weeks now and not looking to bad im figuring this one will go to 14 maybe more ill be able to tell in 2 weeks


----------



## ant1873 (Sep 29, 2009)

tons of pistils and bud sites if i didnt bend them they would easily be 7' high middle of week 11 bud slowly starting to get bigger ph 5.8-5.9 ppm 1400


----------



## NiceGrow! (Oct 1, 2009)

my out door ss choco thai's are flowering great right now. just wanna throw it out there. good strain.


----------



## ant1873 (Oct 16, 2009)

has anyone gotten a round about yeild on this strain


----------



## ant1873 (Oct 16, 2009)

im at 13 weeks now and i can see it going 16 or more but starting to fill out huge pistils on 2 of them


----------



## x420xTeXaN (Oct 16, 2009)

wow i would love to mother this plant


----------



## jact55 (Oct 16, 2009)

hey guys i cut my thai super skunk a couple weeks ago. i cut at 16 weeks but it could have easily gone another 2 or 3. still even with the early cut the bud is potent. fluffy, but potent. the high is very energetic and busy. not alot of body high but that is ok with me. it is super creeper so because of that i smoke alot sometimes and get higher than i want to. it smells really weird, not that good to be honest. i can really explain it. i yeilded just under an ounce and a half. here are some pics at 14 weeks i think. flowered under a 400 watt hps and some flouros. vegged for 3-4 weeks but it got stunted at a point so that time is misleading


----------



## ddot773 (Oct 16, 2009)

im growing power skunk free seeds .... their in week 11 flowering. under 600 watts. extremely loose/airy buds.

took a test bud a week ago and its a clear up high. not powerful at all. i guess daytime smoke. has a spicy smell to it..


----------



## ant1873 (Oct 18, 2009)

mine are going into 14 and about half or a little less than yours jact55 i cut alot of the lower branches due to light but the tops were bent and starting to look like another 2 and it would look like your pics but i was thinking of going a little longer same under 400 w hydro


----------



## ant1873 (Oct 18, 2009)

seems to be a really leafy plant did you flush with plain water


----------



## ant1873 (Oct 20, 2009)

jact55 how tal were your plants mine are bent but would easily be 8 feet


----------



## doctorD (Nov 26, 2009)

I have the Thai Super Skunk in a dwc and its at 6 weeks. They look like they will never finish. Glad above post had some info in harvest time. Looks like ill wait 10 more weeks. I did top it a couple time because im growing it indoors and its a fucking monster. Its taking over my entire tent.


----------



## Burger Boss (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi all, I am LMAO. I also got the 5 free Thai SS from Attitude. Into the dirt 4/19, and here we are Thanksgiving day, STILL waiting for the last three to finish!
Of the 5 seeds, ALL were female, but one 
"Stressed-Hermie", RIP! One dwarfed, and was havested 10/24. The smoke is excellent, extremely potent. But these last 3 are something else. I have a 12 ft high clear ceiling on my patio grow, and I have cut at least 6 feet of the tops of these girls and on they come! The weather has blessed here, 70/75 almost every day. I NEVER thought I would be doing a DECEMBER harvest. Hmmm...Merry Christmas for sure, lol. I wish all a happy holiday, good luck & good grow....BB 



doctorD said:


> I have the Thai Super Skunk in a dwc and its at 6 weeks. They look like they will never finish. Glad above post had some info in harvest time. Looks like ill wait 10 more weeks. I did top it a couple time because im growing it indoors and its a fucking monster. Its taking over my entire tent.


----------



## ElephantRider (Nov 29, 2009)

ohmygod, BB.. that's ridiculous.  Wonder how much you'll see from that, weight-wise..


----------



## doctorD (Nov 29, 2009)

So here we are at about 7 weeks. Looks like ill give it 8 more. The damn thing is huge and I have to fight it back every time I go in to the tent. Should get plenty of bud as it has a ton of little don kings.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice thread... subed


----------



## Burger Boss (Dec 22, 2009)

Well Guys, the season is finally over.
All I can say is that G13 Thai SS is an adventure in & of itself!
This is wildest Sativa i've ever dealt with, almost untameable. But the rewards speak for themselves.
Good luck & good grow + Happy Holidays......BB
 Adding last pix:


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 22, 2009)

nice man... plus rep what was the final dry weight?


----------



## Relaxed (Dec 22, 2009)

wow that is nice! How is the smoke report? There is a thread on smoke reports. Would be nice to see one on this smoke. I bet there would be a lot of seeds planted from seeing this grow.


----------



## greenboiii420 (Dec 22, 2009)

a friend of mine grew some of G-13`S White Widow and is was really good!!! smelled like lemons and mint! really potent kinda harsh smoke but had a good long lasting high


----------



## doctorD (Dec 22, 2009)

mine is at 10 weeks but it isnt really filling out at all. It has a ton of buds but they are very fluffy. not like the indica dom plants I have grown in the past. I dont think it ever will fill out or even finish for that matter. Every time I look at it I wonder if i should keep it or just chop it and make room for something else. How long did you flower? they look great. Did it fill out at the end or through out? I dont know what to do with this thing lol.


----------



## Burger Boss (Dec 23, 2009)

doctorD said:


> mine is at 10 weeks but it isnt really filling out at all. It has a ton of buds but they are very fluffy. not like the indica dom plants I have grown in the past. I dont think it ever will fill out or even finish for that matter. Every time I look at it I wonder if i should keep it or just chop it and make room for something else. How long did you flower? they look great. Did it fill out at the end or through out? I dont know what to do with this thing lol.


Good afternoon Dr.D, this the story:
I germed 5 freebie Thai SS on 4/19,
to ground on 5/5. Due to very limited grow area, they got shoved to darker corners of my patio in favor of the earlier flowering indicas. Well, they weren't going for it and went nuts with uncontrolable growth. I cut, hacked, tied, & trussed, putting them through some kind of botanical hell. One hermied and was removed. When the last sativa finished, 10/15, I was able to move them into sunnier areas and they proceeded to bud out. I'm at latitude 38 and had to harvest on 12/7. I believe you are around lat 20 and SHOULD be able to grow year round out doors. If this is the case, just hang with them until your trichomes tell you it's time.
For checking the trichomes, I HIGHLY recommend this item:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_0_10?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=bionic+cam&sprefix=bionic+cam

I bought one last night, it's an incredible tool for checking your girls for pests, trichomes, and condition in general.

The production from the 4 girls was approx. 45 oz., a lot of light and fluffy bud & some pretty good tight stuff too, pix below - sorry crappy Vivatar not good for close-ups.

I wish you Good luck & grow + Happy Holidays.....BB


----------



## doctorD (Dec 23, 2009)

ummm so was that 6 motnths flowering? ugh it looks like its worth the wait though


----------



## billyraymond (Dec 24, 2009)

has anyone tried this sort of breed in a bubbleponic system...might cut down on the long wait


----------



## doctorD (Dec 24, 2009)

thats what I have it in and no it wont do a damn thing to speed it up. It simply cant. you see a plant takes what it takes to mature.


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Dec 25, 2009)

ive got it goin now in a grow box its six weeks from seed 2weeks into flower and about three feet tall ima have to move it under a hps right now its under 300 watts cfls havnt n tryin not to trim jus let it do its thing the way nature intended jus wonderin how much taller i can expect it to get?n would putting them under 1000 watt hps help keep it shorter?


----------



## doctorD (Dec 25, 2009)

its gona get big. I have to fight it back every time i go in the tent. Ive topped it I dont know how many times, woven the branches together, tied it back, really the thing is nuts. More than once ive thought about just getting rid of it but im 11 wks in so i guess i can give it time to finish.


----------



## koll (Jan 28, 2010)

hey i got seeds from a baggy that i was told was thai ss. ive got one in flower that has only just started to show the first signs of sex (its a girl) after 4 weeks. it has also trebled in hight and still growing .i toped /trained the fuck out of it to be honest.anyway my question is to any one whos growen thai ss before does what i have described sound like its this strain.thanks


----------



## doctorD (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes it could be ss. I grew it and the shit turns into a monster. I wouldnt grow it again though. It took 15wks to finish and could have gone more id bet. The bud is your average commercial bud. Worth smoking but nothing special. i wouldnt even bother posting pics of it here. Its not worth the space to grow again.


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 29, 2010)

koll said:


> hey i got seeds from a baggy that i was told was thai ss. ive got one in flower that has only just started to show the first signs of sex (its a girl) after 4 weeks. it has also trebled in hight and still growing .i toped /trained the fuck out of it to be honest.anyway my question is to any one whos growen thai ss before does what i have described sound like its this strain.thanks


Hey Koll, what you described sounds very much like Thai SS. My 5 went to ground early March, went nuts all Summer, & finally harvested Dec. 7. Very sticky buds and the smoke is great. I guess some folks can't deal with a really wild sativa, but I think all the work and time was worth it. Few pix below.
Good luck & good grow......BB


----------



## doctorD (Jan 29, 2010)

good job on that grow. It looks like if your growing it outside its worth it but im growing indoors here in Hawaii. ( I know indoors in Hawaii?) Its ok smoke but nothling like the othet strains I have going so for me...in the tent...I wont grow it anymore. If anyone is on Oahu and has a med card id be glad to give you some seeds as I have like 30 left.


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 30, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> ive got it goin now in a grow box its six weeks from seed 2weeks into flower and about three feet tall ima have to move it under a hps right now its under 300 watts cfls havnt n tryin not to trim jus let it do its thing the way nature intended jus wonderin how much taller i can expect it to get?n would putting them under 1000 watt hps help keep it shorter?


DUDE! it will get much taller. Trim - trim - trim! & don't worry, they almost indestructable - TRIM - FIM - LST - whatever it takes - LOL, you are in for one hell of a ride. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## doctorD (Jan 31, 2010)

really this thing is hard to hurt. I was taking long branches and just snapping them and bending them 180deg to keep it in check and it took it with no problems,


----------



## koll (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply bb and doc d. i think your right about this strain more suited to outdoors or mabey a scog (i wish id done that) ,its growen a lot more since i last posted and by the looks of it has another 2 month to go...at least.like said above this plant can tolerate a lot of abuse i know mine has so do what you need to control it.


----------



## TheRuiner (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm about 3 weeks into a TSS freebie grow, I tried several of the freebies from G13 that came with a Dejaman Seeds WW order about a year ago... so yea, the seeds sat for about a year before I tried to germ, a couple of femed seeds of another strain died and both the TSS's sprouted and took right off. I'm about to start topping and lst'ing them like a mother after finding this thread, I'm glad that I did, should help me a lot especially come flower time and I'm starting to wonder what in the hell is going on with my plants and why they aren't flowering, this is my first indoor grow so I guess if I'm starting with this then anything I ever grow afterwards is going to be cake. Any advice on nutes levels, or do I need to go read the entire thread again?


----------



## TheRuiner (Jul 19, 2010)

3rd week of flower and boy oh boy were you guys right..... grows like crazy alight.. I topped at node 3 and the plants third node is at about 4 feet tall right now... i could see it getting 5-6 feet tall in the next few months... I'm glad you guys included pics for me to judge by..


----------



## Relaxed (Jul 19, 2010)

pretty unique plant imo. Topped it a couple times as soon as I could for 4 tops. Total size about 3 ft. w/ 4 tops. Most of my plants grow like this Thai in height? Smell interestingly different. Choc. hints. Sativa is a good description. soaring high. Very high in Trichs vs. other plants but wouldn't call it a pretty plant. Lot's of thin leafs. Nice overall plant but this is a good try on growing long season/flowering plants. Could only think I can do better for a long flowering plant but glad i used the free samples to success. Next up the king Serious Kali Mist or a DJ Short Sativa. Peace....


----------



## howhighru (Jul 19, 2010)

Thai SS was my last grow. Damn I didnt expect the girls to get so big. I flowered them for almost three months and the tops of the colas still had new growth coming out. 

The smoke was good, got really baked. I should have let it cure alittle more then I did then it wouldve been superb. 

I must say that I would grow it again, since I only germed n planted 2 beaners n got 2 girls. NOT BAD..

Not a good strain to grow if you dont have alotta room!


----------



## Burger Boss (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Guys, I grew out the 5 Attitude TSS last year, (see last years grow journal), one of them went male and pollinated a Diesel and a Super Skunk, (not Thai), nearby. I got about a dozen viable seeds from each one. Since I had unique strain, I figured what the hell, why not, and started one of each.
I am just nuts over these two! They are the most vigorous girls on the patio out of 12. Took to topping and LST, like a duck to water, and they seem to thrive on the San Joaquin Valley summer heat, ( it was 104 here 2 days ago).
I call them "SSkunky Thai SSkunky" and "SSkunky Thai Diesel". It sounds silly, but the most descriptive name I could think of. A few pix below. Good luck & good grow to all........BB


----------



## ataxia (Jul 21, 2010)

My gf germed 3 about 5 days ago... today they are about 5 inches tall ... an inch a day??? I think we made a mistake.. these fuckers are going to get too big for me to handle.


----------



## TheRuiner (Jul 21, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> Hey Guys, I grew out the 5 Attitude TSS last year, (see last years grow journal), one of them went male and pollinated a Diesel and a Super Skunk, (not Thai), nearby. I got about a dozen viable seeds from each one. Since I had unique strain, I figured what the hell, why not, and started one of each.
> I am just nuts over these two! They are the most vigorous girls on the patio out of 12. Took to topping and LST, like a duck to water, and they seem to thrive on the San Joaquin Valley summer heat, ( it was 104 here 2 days ago).
> I call them "SSkunky Thai SSkunky" and "SSkunky Thai Diesel". It sounds silly, but the most descriptive name I could think of. A few pix below. Good luck & good grow to all........BB


Burge, your a mad scientist! That's going to be amazing smoke! These plants obviously passed on alot of their sativa heritage by looking at those leaves, I'm stoked to hear what those take like.

Also, a few days ago, i said 4 feet tall, correction, I'm looking at about 5 feet almost already, these grow like a mother! I can already tell the buds will be fluffy, bud if the smoke is killer I don't care if the buds aren't as dense as other strains. I germed two and one was a gal, I have 3 left to do at a later date if I get brave.


----------



## TheRuiner (Jul 21, 2010)

ataxia said:


> My gf germed 3 about 5 days ago... today they are about 5 inches tall ... an inch a day??? I think we made a mistake.. these fuckers are going to get too big for me to handle.


Your in for a long bumpy ride if your not ready for these girls man, I topped at the 3rd node to keep height down and now I have a 3 foot wide and 4 1/2 foot tall monster that's growing at least an inch a day on average, sometimes more. looks like a white woolly booger.


----------



## ataxia (Jul 21, 2010)

TheRuiner said:


> Your in for a long bumpy ride if your not ready for these girls man, I topped at the 3rd node to keep height down and now I have a 3 foot wide and 4 1/2 foot tall monster that's growing at least an inch a day on average, sometimes more. looks like a white woolly booger.


 yup .. i told her it was too much for our tent...but we'll i guess we'll see. Maybe keep any fems as a mother and keep it in veg till next season... I'm not excited about this grow only for the length of time it takes for flowering. I'll be out of my stash way before this ones done.


----------



## Burger Boss (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Guys, I don't mean to "beat a dead horse", but I'm so damn proud of this "SSkunky Thai Diesel"! She was "born" to love LST and heat! And so sad, that I have cuttings to GIVE away, and NO takers. Here are 2 top shots from opposite angles. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 21, 2010)

great job bro.




the last time i had a thai derivative i was blazed out of my mind. really cool to see the grown out results!


----------



## TheRuiner (Jul 22, 2010)

Burger, keepem comin'! I can't wait to see what these ladies turn into! How many times have you topped so far?


----------



## Burger Boss (Jul 22, 2010)

TheRuiner said:


> Burger, keepem comin'! I can't wait to see what these ladies turn into! How many times have you topped so far?


 LOL, lost track! I just keep pulling her down, and she keeps poping up somewhere else.....BB


----------



## TheRuiner (Jul 30, 2010)

Burger, how crazy are those ladies looking now? I can't wait to see in another 3-4 months!


----------



## Burger Boss (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey All, thought I would post some "mother/daughter" pix.
#1 is SSkunky-Thai-SSkunky
#2 is G 13 Haze
& 3 is my Fav, SSkunky-Thai-Diesel

1&3 are my TSS X's

In about 30 days or so, I want to try to get a couple of clones from TSSD & TSSSS. Hopefully, I can winter a few over for next year. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Jul 30, 2010)

BTW: My grow will not meet it's full potential because of the direct sunlight limitations - it's like they are in a "hole". They receive approx. 
7/8 hours per day of direct sun, though the Panda cloth helps kick a lot of reflected light. I felt I should clarify up front, so as not to get anyones expectations TOO high. If my girls could get a FULL measure of Mother Sol, I know I could compete and hold my own with some other NorCal outdoor growers on this site. Oh well, "if a frog had wings......" Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 2, 2010)

They're gonna be some monsters again!


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm doing a freebie Thai Super Skunk from attitude as well. I'm doing four very genetically different strains. Check it out.

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/347689-second-hydro-grow-closet-2.html


----------



## Relaxed (Aug 7, 2010)

that thai super skunk sure has a different smell to other strains. Not a regular fav. but a good change up. chocolatey and smell I don't get from any other...good different but wouldn't ever be a go to regular for my tastes.


----------



## john q. public (Aug 11, 2010)

All of this from those free seeds. This is the first time going into flower with the G13labs Thai Superskunk. Yep, a freebie, but you know what? I dont care, its better than nothing.

I have cloned the shit out of my 5 mothers (5 for 5 female). Got a perpetual harvest setup going on. veg under 2 400watt MH, and flower under 4 400watt HPS. 
clone in aeroponics, these get put into dirt within 10 days. veg for 2 -3 weeks, and go into flower. 

Still have no harvest, but the pics of the buds are 5weeks into flower, and there are some other girls that are only 2 weeks into flower that already have hairs. The older girls just now starting to get stinky. no buds really, just a ton of hairs.

I am looking forward to this. Everyone that was dissing these seeds obviously has not grown them this far. 

Like everything in life, patience is a virtue.

Although I lost my patience with my cat when he ate the last of my white widow. but i will be ordering some AK47 from attitude soon, if just to see what freebies i get! (dont worry, the cat never got harmed)


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 11, 2010)

john q. public said:


> View attachment 1093523View attachment 1093524View attachment 1093525View attachment 1093526View attachment 1093527View attachment 1093528
> 
> All of this from those free seeds. This is the first time going into flower with the G13labs Thai Superskunk. Yep, a freebie, but you know what? I dont care, its better than nothing.
> 
> ...


None of those plants pictured look like Thai super skunk man, are you sure that's what you've got going there? I'm just saying, they look good but just nothing like thai super skunk, the leaves look much more indiga and thai SS is almost a complete sativa.


----------



## john q. public (Aug 11, 2010)

straight out of the tube


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not disagreeing with you either, but my Thai Super Skunk is super sativa. Very thin leaves compared to my chubby Gigabud.


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 13, 2010)

john q. public said:


> straight out of the tube


Somebody switched your tubes then man....


----------



## Burger Boss (Aug 14, 2010)

True Thai SS has SUPER thin fan leaves. Here's a pic of a Thai SS X Diesel, she's got her daddy's skinny leaves.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 15, 2010)

So this is basically a Thai Super Skunk only thread hahaha. 

Awesome! Can't wait till mine flowers so I have something as good to share as some of these guys.


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's a little lady, about 7 and a half weeks into flower, hopefully I'm half way through flower at this point, there another way to tell if you have a true TSS, it flowers ffoooorrreverrrrrr.....


----------



## Burger Boss (Aug 18, 2010)

Last night, while checking the garden, I saw something in the tops of my SSTD, that made my eyes get real BIG! I dug out the"EyeClops" and took the shots below, and tonight HE DIES!!!!
Sadly,......BB


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahh, poor old chap, he's gotta go!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 18, 2010)

that blows..i wish i lived in your area i whould take him off your hands...well a clone atleast


----------



## Burger Boss (Aug 18, 2010)

Well he's available, all or part to ANYONE interested. I'm between Sac. and Modesto. I can hold for a day or 2, but PM me......BB


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 19, 2010)

Ah shit... Hope mine does not turn out male, these were the freebie G13 labs TSS from attitude.  Hope it turns out alright...


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 19, 2010)

Apparently these seeds start around 40 dollars (for 10-12) when you purchase them and they are sold out of them right now,.... maybe it's because they gave them all away, these are looking great so far, not a huge yielder and the buds are very fluffy, but I'll decide if it was worth the time and effort when I get to finally smoke the girl. a very large growing plant indeed, I vegged till about 8-9 inches tall and have ended up with a 6 foot + tall plant, lst'ed like a mother


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 19, 2010)

TheRuiner said:


> a very large growing plant indeed, I vegged till about 8-9 inches tall and have ended up with a 6 foot + tall plant, lst'ed like a mother


...Wait, are you serious? Haha oh boy. Did you do hydro?


----------



## Burger Boss (Aug 19, 2010)

Ray Fox said:


> ...Wait, are you serious? Haha oh boy. Did you do hydro?


I can assure you, he's deadly serious! These TSS don't just grow, they EXPLODE!!!...............BB


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 19, 2010)

Ray Fox said:


> ...Wait, are you serious? Haha oh boy. Did you do hydro?


Nope, soil grow. So it could even have been faster! They take about 14 weeks to flower as well,.... or longer... crazy long...


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 19, 2010)

oh they get REAL BIG!!! i got a few of these beans just no room to pop them.......http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBUQFjAB&url=http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=17995&ei=rgNuTJqtFIq8sAPYj-34Cg&usg=AFQjCNGr-hJfrnO3EWX2KwzTpEv4X7fbhA


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 20, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> oh they get REAL BIG!!! i got a few of these beans just no room to pop them.......http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBUQFjAB&url=http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=17995&ei=rgNuTJqtFIq8sAPYj-34Cg&usg=AFQjCNGr-hJfrnO3EWX2KwzTpEv4X7fbhA


Damn, this guy says he's been in flower for 130 days!!!

If I went that long it would only put me over the current due date by 4 weeks, so it could possibly happen, Everything I read about this plant is incredible, I just wish it didn't take so long to finish... I'm anxious as hell to be done with her... you better believe the next thing I'm growing will be a quick flowering indiga after doing all this!


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 20, 2010)

Jesus did you guys see that thing? WTF! It's straight out of seussical. I don't wanna flower for 130 days!!

Guys, I'm shitting myself here c'mon. I guess I'll just keep you posted..? Ready to sit tight for my 5 month grow?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 20, 2010)

fuck yeah thats why im subed to this thread..i want to see a other one grow befor i pop those beans. want to know what im in for..


----------



## Burger Boss (Aug 21, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> fuck yeah thats why im subed to this thread..i want to see a other one grow befor i pop those beans. want to know what im in for..


You can see it in my 2009 grow journal including pix of Dec 7 harvest.....BB


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 23, 2010)

At least you have those other indiga's in there with her to keep you tided over until she finishes,... You'll have them dried and be smoking them while she's just starting to fatten up. I'm 5 weeks away from 14 weeks, I hope she doesn't go much longer then that, the wait is slowly killing me inside ....


----------



## Burger Boss (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL, I know the feeling. We'll be watchin' & waitin' & watchin'........BB


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 23, 2010)

TheRuiner said:


> At least you have those other indiga's in there with her to keep you tided over until she finishes,... You'll have them dried and be smoking them while she's just starting to fatten up. I'm 5 weeks away from 14 weeks, I hope she doesn't go much longer then that, the wait is slowly killing me inside ....


Hahaha though I bet she'll be disgustingly dank when she's finished. Our girls haven't even started flowering yet and I'm anxious to smoke em.  Sad.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 25, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> You can see it in my 2009 grow journal including pix of Dec 7 harvest.....BB



very nicely done there sir BURGER BOSS.


----------



## TheRuiner (Sep 3, 2010)

Need more PICS!


----------



## Ray Fox (Sep 4, 2010)

Ruiner, I promise you they're coming.


----------



## TheRuiner (Sep 7, 2010)

The wait on these things is killer, is it not?!?!?


----------



## Ray Fox (Sep 18, 2010)

"Hey Ray where's that Thai?" "Where's that super skunk Ray?" 

Well boys, here it is... And I almost cried when I had to kill the guy. 





Now its only the Gigabud, The Moby Dick & The Super Lemon Haze left... Thank God it was some of the good ones.

P.S. Male plants however, do make a deliciously potent canna-peanut-butter


----------



## TheRuiner (Sep 18, 2010)

Ray Fox said:


> "Hey Ray where's that Thai?" "Where's that super skunk Ray?"
> 
> Well boys, here it is... And I almost cried when I had to kill the guy.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear it man!


----------



## Ray Fox (Sep 22, 2010)

So does anyone have a Thai Super Skunk thats NOT a male and thats flowering?


----------



## TheRuiner (Sep 22, 2010)

I do, but she has issues... leaves look like crispy critters.

Link in sig, skip to the end for pics... what a monster of a plant.


----------

